# dont want mts disease



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I started out with a 3gal tank gold fish for my son, then ended up with a 10gal tank and been having this big tank bug for a while. One day i went out and lingered in a lfs for like 2 hrs and finally decided to take a 80gallon (according to the owner) home. Took it home, somehow it looks small so I looked it up and turned out to be a 62gallon. Contacted the owner, he said to bring it back after he got back from china - which should be next tues. Anyway, he has 100, 130, 135 as the next available sizes. I am now wonder what i should go for. 
If I were to take over anything over 40" long, i have to relocate one of my couches and there's only one possible place for the tank.

I've been having his idea of keeping the 62, leave it where it is, then get biggest size available for the basement - wife's gonna kill me. Did i mention I slept on the couch after i hauled the 62gal home around 12 am ? 
Good thing she'll be visiting her sister in 2 weeks so I can either swap/buy a bigger one.

help!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

When you buy a used aquarium always use this formula L x W x H = nnn/231
because most people will always list their tanks bigger then actual. If you have the room go with the bigger tank if you don't want mts disease.
I assume that mts = multi tank syndrome - this is not a disease it's a hobby and most of us in this hobby have multi tanks. 
Btw, in the fishy hobby mts = Malaysian Trumpet Snails


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

dukebbb said:


> I've been having his idea of keeping the 62, leave it where it is, then get biggest size available for the basement
> 
> help!


What kind of help do you actually need?

I'm assuming your calling for "help" is actually requesting *physical assistance* with moving those 3 large tanks in, followed by congratulatory well-wishes on a job well done, and finally help in consuming a 2-4 and a few wings while relaxing and enjoying the new furnishings?



(y'ain't gonna get anything other than encouragement from this group of enablers!)


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

125 gallon will allow you to keep 80% or more of all the different types of fish you will ever want to keep. 90 is great because of the dimensions,weight, cost and easy of selling. But a 90 will cut back what your able to keep to about 70%

But some commonly kept fish should not be kept in a 90 like Frontosa, Tropheus, Featherfins,Oscars,Arowanas.......


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just focus on buying a very comfy couch.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Is that an acryllic front glass back? That's kind asking for it ten years down the line...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

get a 135 then lol the bigger the tank the less time before you need to upgrade


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What are you going to have in this tank? Answer this question for yourself first.

Tank is just a piece of equipment. It's the biggest one, or maybe the second by size after a stand, but even not the most expensive  It's just a big glass box.

Different fishes/animals and decorations/live plants require different tanks. Look at the pictures and video in Internet. There are plenty of them. Internet will give you a lot of info about what you can make from your tank. Start being inspired by something 

Then, you will understand what tank size should it be.
And do not forget that buying a tank is just a beginning of the _adventure _


----------



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

The tank is glass all around.

I want a nice community of discuses and tetras for the tank. I know sooner or later I'll get the big-tank-bug again knowing there are bigger tanks than mine out there.

Man I've been soooo anxious about this endeavour yesterday I bought a 55gal trash can from home depot to pre-cycle the water.

Thanks for the input guys.

Cheers


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

its too late buddy, you got the bug already. even if you got the biggest tank you can get, you will want some smaller tanks for quarntine, growout, breeding etc. my only advice is to involve your son in your hobby. that way he can help you take some of the heat...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Marowana said:


> its too late buddy, you got the bug already. even if you got the biggest tank you can get, you will want some smaller tanks for quarntine, growout, breeding etc. my only advice is to involve your son in your hobby. that way he can help you take some of the heat...


That is a great advice but too late for me since I took all the heat and hopefully not too late for you


----------



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

Update: Ok I finally got myself a 130gal; was debating about a 160gal but i didn't think my floor can handle the weight.

Hope the 160 or 2xx don't bite for a while.

Time to decorate the tank !! wooohooo!!!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That stupid MTS always gets you... You don't even realize it until the first couple of sores appear as small fishtanks here and there, by the time you realize it's a problem and get the cream from your doctor you've got fishtanks popping out all over the place and you can't seem to stop it. 

Something breeds, you say "I'd like to raise those" so you get a 20 gallon and then they're raised and gone and you decide to plant the 20 gallon and then you see some new kind of fish you've never even heard of and decide you want to put that in your 20 gallon but it fights with another fish you already had and you really like them both but you cant put them in your big tank so you get another tank just for that fish and then you find it a girlfriend and they spawn and you want to raise those so you get another tank... By this point you've sought treatment but it's too late. Only an angry spouse or landlord can save you now. Unless caught in it's early stages, MTS is terminal. MTS kills over three thousand long term relationships and causes over one thousand loan defaults in Canada alone each year. There is no known cure. MTS causes humidity, bank account depletion, difficulty finding someone of the opposite sex who 'understands you', and tingling in the extremeties.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Great input from everyone involved
_Tanks_ very much!


----------

